# Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008 Offtopicfree



## Nordangler (1. Januar 2008)

Moin Moin und ein frohes Neues.
Ich wünsche euch allen ein tolles Fangjahr beim fischen auf die Mefos.
Was hier rein kommt, wisst ihr ja. 
Petri!!!!

Sven


----------



## pka2006 (2. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann: 02.01.08 von 11.00 - 14.00
Wo: Diedrichshagen/Soltera
Köder: Spöket rot/weiß 28g
Fang: 1 Mefo 45 cm
Wind: OSO 3 bft
Wasser:5.6 °C
Wetter:wolkig, 1°C

Und es gibt sie doch. heute habe ich meine erste mefo fangen können. im september 07 hab ich angefangen den fischen in der ostsee nachzustellen. nach unzähligen stunden und tagen und gefühlten 10 000 würfen hat es heute endlich geklappt. und ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen das mein urschrei bis nach rostock hallte. so ein prachtexemplar was ich an den strand ziehen konnte.(zumindest aus meinen augen. habe ich bin halt verliebt in meine erste trutte)

|muahah:


----------



## Salmontrutta (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Neujahrsfischen 2008

Mit dem Porta-Bot www.porta-bote.com die Küste abgeschleppt. 
Immer Kreuz & Quer über den Schwarzen Grund ( Dahmer-Leuchtturm ) und ich bin tatsächlich angegriffen worden!

Angreifer : 70 cm / 4,5 kg  und 48 cm / 1,3 kg

Beide Fische sicher gelandet - Foto gibt es auch, wenn ich nur wüsste wie ich die hier in Forum bekomme?!

Ich wünsche *allen *ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2008 und den Fisch des Lebens!

Petri Heil

Salmontrutta


----------



## Zacharias Zander (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof
Wann : 6.12.08   9-14Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Nasskalt und bedeckt
Wind : 2 Bft aus S/W
Köder : Weisser 25g Snaps
Fänge : 1 Mefo  46cm



Ein guter Start ins neue Jahr...:g

Anhang anzeigen 73773


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Ostsee
Wann : Heute
Wer: Ich
Wetter : 10° und bedeckt
Wind : war da
Köder : ein Blinker
Fänge : 1 Mefo 45cm



Netter Fisch, nicht groß, aber mit viel Dampf. Sehr viel Fisch vor Ort, hatte noch einen Nachläufer und 3 Kontakte. Die gingen aüßerst spitz, bis auf die kleine die hat sich den ... komplett reingehauen.

Interessant war das wurmartige Getier zu hauf in ihrem Magen. |bigeyes

Uli


----------



## Hameck (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

War am12.01. erst in Schönberg da lief ausser meiner Nase garnichts.#qBin dann nach Fehmarn und konnte an der Ostküste einen Dorsch von 58 und eine Mefo von 51 verhaften.:qHatte noch einen Nachläufer|evil: und das wars dann. Will mich aber nicht beklagen, für den Start 2008 OK. Übrigens alle Bisse auf Snaps rot gelb.Mageninhalt Dorsch 1Krebs und angedaute Grundeln, Forelle ca. 20 Tangläufer.
Im Angelladen auf Burg wurde eine 82er von Puttgarden gemeldet hab sie aber nicht selber gesehen.

So das wars für heute wer Fehler findet darf sie behalten. #h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann : 13.1.08  9-14 Uhr
Wo : Fehmarn/Teichhof
Wer : Ich
Wind : 3 Bft aus Süd
Wetter : Leicht bewölkt,manchmal kam auch kurz die Sonne raus
Köder : Weiss/grüner 22g Stripper
Fänge : 1 Mefo 43cm , 1 Mefo ca. 30cm (released)


Anhang anzeigen 74176


----------



## Flala - Flifi (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin!
Ich war gestern mit einem Freund zum Mefofischen in Weissenhaus. Hier die technischen Daten:

*Wann:* 12.1.08, 10.00 bis 17.00 Uhr
*Wo:* WH
*Wie:* Ich größtenteils Fliegenwedeln, Roger Spinn- und Sbirorute
*Womit:* Polarmagnus, Juletrea, orange Garnelen, auffällige Blinker oder Wobbler
*Wetter:* HBW, nachmittags leichte Schauer, ca. 8°C
*Wind:* Süd auf Südwest drehend etwa 4, nach Sonnenuntergang kräftig auffrischend.
Wasser: klar, leicht bewegt, westlich vom Riff unruhiger, ca. 3°C (lt. BSH)
*Wieviele Mitangler:* ca. 20 über den Tag verteilt
*Fang:* Wir gingen leider beide leer aus, es wurden allerdings einige Grönländer, eine ca. 2kg Regenbogen ohne fast Schwanzflosse und vom Kleinboot eine blanke 65er Mefo gefangen

Hat Spaß gemacht, viele nette Klönschnacks gehalten und endlich mal wieder einen Tag Seewind um die Nase gehabt.

Gruß,
Martin


----------



## Windmaster (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Neustadt
Wann : 18.01.08 10:30-15:00Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Bedeckt und ein paar Tropfen
Wind : 4-5 Bft aus S/W
Köder : Salty

Fänge : 1 Mefo ca 65-70cm released, hoffe sie kommt blitzeblank im Frühjahr nochmal wieder.

Gegen 14Uhr nochmal einen Nachläufer mit kurzem Kontakt und weg war sie....


----------



## Aalsucher (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann:19.01.2008
Wo:Eckernförder Bucht/Kiek Ut
Wer:Ich
Wetter:Bewölkt,gegen Nachmittag aufgeklart
Wind:N/NW 5-6
Köder:10Gr.FalkFish grün/weiß
Fänge:1xMefo,blank 45cm,1xMefo,blank 35cm,released und eine im Drill abgerissen:c

Rundrum ein geiler Tag,hab noch 2 Jäger aus Kiel gesehen,mit 
einer sagenhaften 73er am Strand..........!


----------



## lille pojken (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin 
War heute auch mal ein wenig die Fliegenrute wedeln:q
Heute in Kivik(Suedschweden) bei Bösen wind der es nur schwer zulies mit der fliege zu fischen!!!!
Sollte sich dann aber lohnen die muehe 72cm/bei 3,6kg:vik:
und wenn der wind entlich nachlässt gehts mit dem boot wieder auf Lachs!!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wer : Ich
Wo : Fehmarn/Marienleuchte
Wann : 20.1.08   11-18 Uhr
Wind : 3 Bft aus S/W
Wetter : Bedeckt/zeitweise Regen
Fänge : 3 Dorsche 45-49cm
Köder : schwarz/roter 18g Spöket


Die Dorsche haben erst gegen 17 Uhr gebissen alle kurz hintereinander,voher hatte ich nicht einen Mefokontakt...


Anhang anzeigen 74576


----------



## JosiHH (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wer : Ich, Skorpion + Wolfgang
Wo : Hohwachter Bucht
Wann : 20.1.08   11-18 Uhr
Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
Wetter : Regen, ca. 8-10 °C
Wasser: ca. 4-5 °C
Fänge : 1 Mefo 48 cm
Köder : Fliege


----------



## Frostbeule (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hab auch zugeschlagen
Wo : Fehmarn
Wann : 20.1.08 8-12:00 Uhr
Wind : ca. 3 aus S-SW
Wetter : Regen, ca. 8 °C
Wasser: ca. 4°C
Fänge : 1 Mefo 70cm/4,3Kg:q
Köder:Blinker (kupfer)


----------



## Windmaster (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Moin,

Wer : sundvogel und ich
Wo : Neustadt
Wann : 25.01.08 / 09:00-13:00 Uhr
Wind : viel mit Böen aus W-SW
Wetter : sehr wechselhaft, ca. 8 °C
Wasser: wohl ca. 4°C
Fänge : Konnte eine 47´er Mefo mit dem 2. Wurf landen, danach nichts mehr.
Köder: Salty


----------



## SundRäuber (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann :   26.1.08 10.00Uhr bis 27.1.08 10.00Uhr

Wo: Ostküste Fehmarn

Wind : reichlich

Fänge : 1 Mefo 44cm , 1 Dorsch 53cm <<-- an der Spinne mit spez. Wobbler , Nachts gab es beim Brandungsangeln nen Butt von 40cm & 1 Dorsch 50cm


----------



## Heyck (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wo : Heikendorf (Kieler Förde)
Wann : 27.01.08 11:30-15:30Uhr
Wer : Ich 
Wetter : Bedeckt und ein paar Tropfen zum Schluss Sonne
Wind : 4-5 Bft aus WNW
Köder : Falkfish Witch

Fänge : 1 Mefo ca 65cm leider braun also zurück, hoffe sie kommt blitzblank im Frühjahr nochmal wieder.:m

War kein weiterer Angler da! Und ich hatte auch nichts weiter!!


----------



## magnus12 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

moinsen,

war gar nicht schlecht heute nachmittag an der Kieler Aussenförde, bei hohem Wasser und  Wind schräg von hinten: 

1 Untermaßige und 1 Aussteiger:c, beide auf weissen Boss 16 gr.
Der Blinker gefällt mir immer besser. #6

MfG

Magnus


----------



## Meerfor1 (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

*Nach dem ich gestern einige ungeeignete Versuche unternommen hatte, um bei einem starken Sturm mit orkanartigen Böen einen Fisch zu fangen, kann ich heute endlich die ersten 3 Meerforellen vermelden. Ich war gleich heute Morgen um 8.00 Uhr an einem Strand in Ost-Holstein. Der Wind kam schräg auflandig aus Nordwest und war sehr kräftig. Das Wasser stand sehr hoch, aber die Wellenhöhen waren akzeptabel. Die Sicht im Wasser war nur leicht angetrübt, so dass ich gleich dachte, dass die Bedingungen bei 7° C eigentlich gut sein sollten. Bereits nach 30 Minuten bekam ich einen Nachläufer beim Snaps rot-schwarz mit 25 g. Ich ließ den Blinker kurz absinken und es kam der erhoffte Biss an kurzer Leine. Der Drill war sehr gut und der Fisch nahm Schnur. Nach einiger Zeit hatte ich einen schönen fetten Grönländer von 45 cm gefangen. Nur wenig später (ca. 30 Minuten) bekam ich am Hansen Flash 26g einen weiteren Biss, den ich ebenfalls gut landen konnte. Der Fisch war mit ca. 40 – 41 cm sicher über Mindestmaß, ging aber zurück ins Wasser. Dann kam bei mir eine eher laue Phase. Erst um 12.00 Uhr bekam ich wieder einen Biss. Dieses Mal auf Filur gelbrot 21 g  Ein schwerer Fisch, der aber nach 10 – 15 Metern Drill ausstieg. Zum guten Ende bekam ich um 15.00 Uhr noch einen untermassigen Fisch vom 38 cm, der wieder im Wasser schwimmt.*

*Endlich einmal wieder ein guter Tag zum Meerforellenfischen.               *

*Viele Grüße*



*Bernd*


----------



## fischlandmefo (29. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Wann:29.01.2008
 Wo:Rügen    
 Wer:Ich   
 Wie:Watfischen        
 Köder:Alles(Blinker)Hansen  Fight Rot/Gelb
 Wasser:ca.4 Grad        
 Luft:5 Grad     
 Wind:SW-NW4-5  
 Wetter:Anfangs neblig, dann heiter   
 Fische:eine Mefo 52cm 1.2kg und blitzeblank|supergri

  Endlich mal wieder ein geiles Zucken in der Rute:g!!!
 Bin schon gegen 5.00 Uhr los und hab mich dann erstmal auf Rügen umgeschaut. Gegen 9.30 gings dann los mit Blinkerbaden, war an der ersten Stelle aber nichts zu machen. Danach dann kleiner Stellungswechsel und ca. 11.30 wieder im Wasser. So gegen 13.30 dann ein schöner Biss, danach ein Sprung....wech!!! Blinker (Fight Rot/Gelb) ran, Standplatz der Mefo nochmal überworfen.....schön gelockt und peng hing sie -Adrenalin pur- dann nochmal ein schöner Sprung, wühlen auf der Stelle, zwei, drei Fluchten und danach kam der Kescher....:g!!!!Ich wünsch Euch auch Glück, damit  wir  noch  mehr  Fotos  begutachten  können  :m!!!   Gruß vom Fischland!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

@ fischlandmefo, #6

ertmal *Petri* zu deinem tollen Fang. #6  Wirklich schöne Bilder! #6


Wann: 29.01.2008
Wo: Wismarer Bucht 
Wer: Ich 
Wie: Watfischen 
Köder: Snaps Draget rot/schwarz
Wasser: ca.4 Grad 
Luft: 7 Grad 
Wind: SW-W 3-4
Wetter: erst diesig, dann heiter, dann bewölkt
Fisch:  leider kein 

War gegen 08:00 Uhr am Wasser. Nach 7 Würfen der erste Fischkontakt. Leider nur sehr kurz. Dann wanderte ich watend weiter. Gegen 10:00 traf ich eastspöket (Mayk) und byron (Basti) #h.  Dann kamen noch weitere 6 Angler hinzu. Gegen 11:00 Uhr verließen wir das Wasser um erst mal eine Brotpause einzulegen. Anschließend fachsimpelten wir noch ein wenig. Mayk war schon wieder am angeln. Gegen 12:15 Uhr ging ich wieder ins Wasser. Die anderen entfernten sich ca. 400 m und fingen auch an zu blinkern. Neben mir kam gerade ein anderer Angler ins Wasser und fragte, ob schon was gebissen hätte. Plötzlich war meine Rute krumm und die Rollenbremse sang ein Lied in höchsten Tönen. :k  Doch leider nur kurz, denn nach gut 10 Sekunden war das Abenteuer schon beendet. Die Mefo war weg.  :c  Kurz darauf ging der andere Angler weiter. Nach gut 20 Minuten durchfuhr meine Rute ein erneuter Ruck. Allerdings nicht so stark wie der vorherige. :z  Gleich darauf schraubte sich die Mefo aus dem Wasser. Immer wieder tanzte sie auf ihrer Schwanzflosse über das Wasser. |uhoh:  Hoffendlich geht das gut, dachte ich so bei mir. Meine Rute hatte ich schon längst mit der Spitze ins Wasser getaucht. Aber das half auch nicht viel. 3 m vor mir sprang sie erneut in ihrer ganzen silbernen Schönheit aus dem Wasser.... um  mir tschüß zu sagen. #d  Es sollte halt nicht sein. Weitere Fischkontakte hatte ich nicht mehr. Gegen 17:00 Uhr kam ich bei meinem Auto an. Dort waren auch Mayk und Basti. Kein weiterer Angler hatte Fischkontakt an dem Tag. Die Bisse wären also blankes silber wert gewesen, wenn....   He Mefos, ich komme wieder!!!


----------



## totte (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Januar 2008*

Hallo zusammen.

Wo:Bülk 
Wann:heute 9:00 - 11:00
Wie:Watfischen 
Köder:Witch 20g blau/silber/orange
Wind: ablandig
Wasser: anfangs klar, dann trüb

Nach geschätzten 10 Würfen kurzer Drill einer untermäßigen Forelle. Hat sich selbst released. Dann noch 2 Anfasser.
Hätte schlechter sein können.
Grüße


----------

